# Wakü schafft nicht das was ich mir vorgestellt habe



## Killuno (14. März 2011)

*Wakü schafft nicht das was ich mir vorgestellt habe*

Hey ich bins ma wieder  

Also ich habe am Samstag meine Wakü fertig bekommen.Nur die Temps sind nicht die die ich erwartet hatte...diese Temps erreiche ich auch mit Luftkühlern
Was ich kühle : CPU (i7 2600k) 2xGPU(480gtx)  es läuft aber nur eine 480 da SLI momentan nicht funktioniert!
Meine Wakü : aqua computer aquaduct 360+ eco - 12V Pumpe
Meine Kühler ; CPU : EK Water Blocks EK-Supreme HF - Acetal, GPU : aqua computer aquagraFX für GTX 480 (GF100)
Schläuche benutze ich die die bei der Wakü dabei waren also 8/6 mm.
Bei dem CPU Kühler benutze ich das Jet Plate mit den meisten Schlitzen.

Die CPU Steigt so bis ~80°C bei 5 GHZ , mit Luftkühler soll man ja auf 5,5 GHZ kommen

Meine Frage ist jetzt wie bekomme ich alle besser gekühlt besonders die CPU? Ich habe das Gefühl das das Wasser die Hitze gar nicht richtig aufnimmt denn das Wasser ist gerade mal ~35°C Warm  
Vielleicht einen Größeren Schlauch?


----------



## Gast XXXX (14. März 2011)

*AW: Wakü schafft nicht das was ich mir vorgestellt habe*

Die Schlauchgröße hat damit nichts zu tun, nur die Radiatorfläche und die ist bei dir mit einem 360'er und den zu kühlenden Elementen zu klein!


----------



## Killuno (14. März 2011)

*AW: Wakü schafft nicht das was ich mir vorgestellt habe*

verdammt...kann ich an der Wakü noch was verändern oder muss ich die Verkaufen und mir eine selbst zusammen gestellte besorgen? Glaube umtauschen geht da nicht mehr...dachte für den Preis das die das locker packt 

aber wozu denn noch ein größerer Radiator? Es geht ja eher darum das die Kühler die Hitze nicht an das Wasser richtig abgeben ... oder ist 35°C beim Wasser normal?


----------



## Gast XXXX (14. März 2011)

*AW: Wakü schafft nicht das was ich mir vorgestellt habe*

Tja was soll ich sagen … für ein "hättest dich mal vorher erkundigt" ist es wohl zu spät! 

Du könntest noch weitere Radiatoren in den Kreislauf mit einfügen.


----------



## fr0gg3r (14. März 2011)

*AW: Wakü schafft nicht das was ich mir vorgestellt habe*

Würde wie ConNerVos schon sagte noch nen weiteren Radiator einbinden. Dabei sollte es mindestens nocheinmal ein 360er sein, vielleicht eher noch ne nummer größer!

Könntest ja in der nächsten Zeit extrem aktiv werden hier im Forum, damit du deine 100 Posts für den Marktplatz zusammenbekommst, da gehen Radiatoren für teils sehr wenige € weg!

Wie warm wird denn die GPU?

Ich habe mit meinem 360er Radiator und nem gekühlten 780i und nem Q9550 @ 3,8 Ghz teils an die 50° an der CPU, find ich auch ein wenig viel. Aber 80° ?! Ersteinmal runtertakten und nach ner Lösung für das Problem suchen, ansonsten kannst du dir im schlimmstenfall noch ne neue CPU bestellen!


----------



## Moose83 (14. März 2011)

*AW: Wakü schafft nicht das was ich mir vorgestellt habe*

Was, ein 360er für SB und 2 GTX? Das kann nicht funktionieren, da muss definitiv noch ein 360er rein
Ich selbst habe einen 360er und einen 1080er, um meinen 980x bei 4,8GHz auf 60 Grad zu halten.


----------



## Killuno (14. März 2011)

*AW: Wakü schafft nicht das was ich mir vorgestellt habe*

wie gesagt mir kommt es ebend so vor als ob das Wasser die Wärme nicht aufnimmt oder mit wie viel Grad muss das Wasser in die CPU fließen damit diese richtig gekühlt wird? Warum wird mein Wasser nur 35 C warm wenn die CPU bei 80 C ist das wundert mich halt :O gut aber ich werd mir noch ein Radiator zwischen bauen . Ich bedanke mich schonmal für eure schnelle Hilfe


----------



## Leandros (14. März 2011)

Die Wasser Temperatur ist normal. Da brauchst du dir keine Gedanken machen.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (14. März 2011)

*AW: Wakü schafft nicht das was ich mir vorgestellt habe*

hättest besser einen MoRa Radiator gekauft als dieses Aquaduct, welches sehhhhr überteuert ist! Eine GTX480 gibt halt mörderisch viel Wärme ab. 

Ich habe in meinem System 1x420er Radi 1x140 BigBlock Radiator und 1x280 Radiator je mit 140mm Lüfter bestückt.

Das Aquaduct ist der grösste Witz den ich je gesehen habe, das ist mehr ein Heizkörper als Kühlkörper und der Preis völlig überrissen


----------



## hawk910 (14. März 2011)

*AW: Wakü schafft nicht das was ich mir vorgestellt habe*

Also wenn das Wasser 35 Grad warm ist, dann ist die Temp von 80 Grad an der CPU unsinnig. Entweder werden die Temps verkehrt ausgelesen, oder Du hast etwas verkehrt montiert. Ich gehe von einem unzureichenden Kontakt zwischen CPU und Kühler aus.
Weitere Fehlerquellen (Durchflussrichtung am CPU-Kühler falsch, abgeknickte Schläuche, Luft im System.... ) könnten ebenfalls vorliegen.
Aber in der Tat ist der Radi nicht die optimale Lösung für ein SLI-System. Der Radi hat eine Bauhöhe von gerad einmal 3 cm, die Kühlfläche ist also begrenzt.
Ich verwende ebenfalls einen 360er intern, mit 6 cm Bauhöhe, also ca. doppelte Kühlfläche, hinzu kommt ein 3 cm- 120er, der hinter einen Gehäuselüfter geschnallt ist...das wäre auch eine Lösung für Dich.
Aber Radi hin und Radi her. Du hast irgendwo einen Fehler im System... eine so hohe Temperaturdifferenz zwischen Wasser und CPU ist nicht normal.


----------



## VVeisserRabe (14. März 2011)

*AW: Wakü schafft nicht das was ich mir vorgestellt habe*

Hast du vllt zu viel oder zu wenig wärmeleitpaste aufgetragen?
Hast du die schutzfolie vom cpu kühler abgemacht?
Welche spannung hat deine cpu?

Aus preis/leistungssicht wäre ein phobya nova bundle wohl die beste aufrüstoption für dein system, da du definitiv einen zusätzlichen radiator brauchen wirst und es leiser als lukü werden sollte


----------



## Killuno (14. März 2011)

*AW: Wakü schafft nicht das was ich mir vorgestellt habe*

Also wie warm der Rücklauf ist weiss ich jetzt leider nicht bei mir wird nur der Vorlauf angezeigt und der ist halt bei 35°C wenn das Wasser halt aus der Wakü raus geht,demnach würde ich sage das das Wasser schon wärmer ist als 35°C wenn es in die Wakü zurück fließt also der Rücklauf.

also leiser als eine Luftkü muss es nicht werden ist es jetzt auch schon nicht wegen dem Aquaduct 360  aber für mich ist das nicht schlimm


----------



## hawk910 (14. März 2011)

*AW: Wakü schafft nicht das was ich mir vorgestellt habe*

Ob im Vorlauf oder Rücklauf, das ist relativ egal, da die Temperatur in einem gut vertretbaren Rahmen liegt.
Demontiere den CPU-Kühler, kontrolliere an dem Abdruck, ob die CPU wirklich richtigen Kontakt zum Kühler hat, reinige alles, neue WLP drauf und neu montieren.
Denn ganz klar: Wenn die Wassertemp bei 35 Grad liegt, dann wird die Wassertemp mit weiteren Radis nicht in dem Maße sinken wie es die Temp an der CPU tun sollte.

*Finde den Fehler!*

Viel Spass und Erfolg dabei  ...


----------



## widder0815 (14. März 2011)

*AW: Wakü schafft nicht das was ich mir vorgestellt habe*

wer hat dir geraten für cpu und 2x gtx einen 360ger zu nehmen ? zum Glück hatte ich hir im Forum "vorher" gefragt und mir wurde ein 1080ger nahe gelegt ... wo die Wasser temp immer unter 30grad bleibt

Mein vorschlag an dich --> da das 360ger Aquadukt neu ist und du dich noch innerhalb der 14tage befindest --->schick es Retur ganz schnell und kauf dir eine wakü mit 1080ger


----------



## Killuno (14. März 2011)

*AW: Wakü schafft nicht das was ich mir vorgestellt habe*

Die Cpu hab ich schon zwei mal abgenommen und neu WLP drauf gemacht und diese mit einer Karte verteilt.
Wenn dann liegts an dem Jet Plate oder irgendwas anderes in dem CPU Kühler...

Ich habe aber schon die Schläuche die dabei waren angeschlossen sprich abgeschnitten etc. ich glaube jetzt kann ich es nicht mehr umtauschen


----------



## der_knoben (14. März 2011)

*AW: Wakü schafft nicht das was ich mir vorgestellt habe*

Doch zurückschicken kannst du es, musst allerdings mit ein wenig Geldverlust rechnen, da es halt nicht mehr im Auslieferungszustand ist. Die SChläuche werden wohl aber nicht die Welt kosten. Von daher wäre es schon ne Idee.
Den Radi am besten vorm Zurückschicken mal auf ner Heizung oder so trocknen lassen.


----------



## VVeisserRabe (14. März 2011)

*AW: Wakü schafft nicht das was ich mir vorgestellt habe*

Wenn du das aquaduct verkaufst brauchst du noch ne pumpe und nen agb zusätzlich zum radi, gut und günstig wäre eine eheimstation (die hat den agb schon integriert und ist sehr compact)
Wenn du mehr platz hast wäre eine eheim 1046 gut, oder wenns eine 12V pumpe sein soll, dann die aquastream, oder eine laing
Für die laing gibt es custom deckel mit agb (auch ein vorteil dieser pumpe)


----------



## empty (14. März 2011)

Bewiesener Massen stimmen die internen Temperarur-Sensoren der CPU nicht. VJoe2max kann das bestätigen. Wie liest du die Wassertemp aus? Mit Referenzsonden? Offset? Solange du keine Fehler bekommst und dein PC im Furmark oder Prime abstürtzt mach dir keine Sorgen. 
Ich würde trotzdem mehr Fläche wollen gerade mit den Thermi um SLI macht das Sinn.


----------



## VVeisserRabe (14. März 2011)

*AW: Wakü schafft nicht das was ich mir vorgestellt habe*

5ghz sind auch kein pappenstiel, hast du vor die im 24/7 betrieb laufen zu lassen, oder nur zum benchen?

Die schläuche beim aquaero werden wohl einen wert zwischen 5€ und 10€ haben, wegen denen musst du dir keine sorgen machen


----------



## <BaSh> (14. März 2011)

5Ghz sind selbst bei Sandy nicht ohne hohe Temps oder sehr guter Kühlung machbar. Mein 2600k wird bei 1.25v von nem 280iger gekühlt unter Last 50° warm. Bei oc Fragen würde ich mich im 2500/2600k Thread umschauen


----------



## Killuno (14. März 2011)

*AW: Wakü schafft nicht das was ich mir vorgestellt habe*

Wenn ich das Aquaduct umtausche und dafür eine Wakü selbst zusammen baue wie viel Geld spaare ich dann? Würde halt doch gerne das Aquaduct behalten und einen Radi dazu packen auch wenns ein bissl mehr kostet...nur die Frage ist schaft die Pumpe das vom Aquaduct und soll ich dann vielleicht noch größere Schläuche nehmen?
Könnte es auch vielleicht sein das der Kühler der CPU net gut genug ist? Meine Graka wird auch sehr Warm so 70-80°C aber da denke ich das der Kühler gut genug ist...Wenn ich CPU und Graka auf Vollast laufen lassen wird das Wasser ~40°C Warm.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (14. März 2011)

*AW: Wakü schafft nicht das was ich mir vorgestellt habe*

zum cpu kühler kann ich dir nix sagen, hab nen cuplex kyros auf meinen 9550 und bin temptechnisch zufireden cpu temp liegt bei prime zwischen 35~41°C je nach kern, ka verbrauch zwar mehr saft als ne sb cpu die ja effizienter sind und hab auch nur auf 3,4 übertaktet, aber nen hitzkopf is er trotzdem ... 
aber die graka temp ist hoch für da meine zotac 480 !amp @850/2100/1700 1,020V unter last (furmark, unigine heaven und endless city) nur bis 45°C klettert ... und ich hab auch den aquagrafx.
hast du den kühler wirklich fest angezogen ? schrauben vorsichtig über kreuz anziehen bis sich nix mehr weiter anschrauben ließ ?
max wassertemp, gemssen mit aquastream xt temp sensor (ka, soll ungenau sein  ) liegt bei ~31°C, durchfluss bei ~125 l/h  ....


----------



## Killuno (14. März 2011)

*AW: Wakü schafft nicht das was ich mir vorgestellt habe*

ok das macht mich jetzt echt stutzig...weiss langsam net mehr was ich machen soll


----------



## Carmir (14. März 2011)

*AW: Wakü schafft nicht das was ich mir vorgestellt habe*



der_knoben schrieb:


> Doch zurückschicken kannst du es, musst allerdings mit ein wenig Geldverlust rechnen, da es halt nicht mehr im Auslieferungszustand ist.


 Etwas offtopic, aber das stimmt so nicht; testen darf man das Gerät ohne dass man Wertersatz leisten muss.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (14. März 2011)

*AW: Wakü schafft nicht das was ich mir vorgestellt habe*



Carmir schrieb:


> Etwas offtopic, aber das stimmt so nicht; testen darf man das Gerät ohne dass man Wertersatz leisten muss.



erst lesen dann mund aufmachen, er hat verbrauchsmaterial das beilag angepasst, damit ist auch ein wertverlust hinzunehmen ...


----------



## Carmir (14. März 2011)

*AW: Wakü schafft nicht das was ich mir vorgestellt habe*

Wenn man es nur mit Abschneiden der Schläuche in Betrieb nehmen könnte müsste er trotzdem nicht. 

Aber mal b2t; welche Spannung hast du denn an  die CPU gelegt? 5 ghz sind ja ne ganze Menge, je nach dem mit welchem Vcore du fährst sind die 80° ja vielleicht im Rahmen. Eine Wasserkühlung ist ja auch keine Wunderkühlung.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (14. März 2011)

*AW: Wakü schafft nicht das was ich mir vorgestellt habe*

ich hab grad mal im inet geschaut, hab nen test mit ner übertakteten qx6700 gesehen, die lief und vollast des aquaduct auf stolze 65°C hoch und dort wurde ausschließlich die cpu gekühlt, keine graka ...
vermute du hast für deine anforderungen ne unterdimensionierte lösung erworben


----------



## Killuno (14. März 2011)

wenn es nur das ist ist es ja nicht schlimm dann bau ich nochn radi drann aber ich vermute das es was anderes ist...ich teste heute mal die werte ohne OC

So da sind die Temps wenn nichts OC ist und keine 100% Auslastung also das sind die Temps wenns im Idle läuft...Wakü läuft auf niedrigster Pumpen und Lüfter Stufe

Und hier bei 100% Auslastung

So und das letzt Bild zeigt nochma 100% Auslastung von 15:44 bis 17:42,mir ist aufgefallen das er sehr Warme Luft ansaugt wie man auch auf dem Bild sehen kann hat das vielleicht auch einen grund für diese Hohen Temps ohne OC?

Also wie ist das jetzt wie viel Geld würd ich spaaren wenn ich mir jetzt ne selbst zusammen gebaute Wakü holen würde ?
Welchen Radiator würdet ihr mich noch für meine jetzige Wakü empfehlen?
reicht mein jetziger CPU Kühler überhaupt? bitte schaut euch noch mal die pics von dem post über mir an


----------



## widder0815 (14. März 2011)

*AW: Wakü schafft nicht das was ich mir vorgestellt habe*

meine WaKü hat mit 2x gtx570 kühler 700€ gekostet (180€ gtx cooler)

also gtx cooler + cpu cooler hast du ja schon oder ?


----------



## Killuno (14. März 2011)

*AW: Wakü schafft nicht das was ich mir vorgestellt habe*

jap die hab ich schon...wie gesagt hoffe das der cpu kühler genügt


----------



## widder0815 (14. März 2011)

*AW: Wakü schafft nicht das was ich mir vorgestellt habe*

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/ef0e8e723e790cae111e28d8283d9ef5

so , wasserzusatz Müßtest du ja auch haben ...

bei mir sieht das ganze dann so aus ... brauchst dazu noch verlängerungs kabel 4 Pol molex und nen adapter 3 oder 4pin auf molex


----------



## Killuno (14. März 2011)

*AW: Wakü schafft nicht das was ich mir vorgestellt habe*

kann man sich so einen fertig bestellen? also diesen reisen radiator den du da hast^^


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (14. März 2011)

*AW: Wakü schafft nicht das was ich mir vorgestellt habe*

Das ist ein Nova 1080 und ja den gibts zu Kaufen. Allerdings ohne Lüfter und Anschliesen etc muss man selber noch.
Das Problem hier ist wie schon mehrfach erwähnt der viel zu kleie Radi mehr nicht. Tauscht man ihn gegen einen solche Mora siehts dann wieder gut aus mit den Temperaturen.
Alternativ kann man auch einen Mora nehmen was so ziemlich das selbe ist.


----------



## Killuno (14. März 2011)

*AW: Wakü schafft nicht das was ich mir vorgestellt habe*

Welche ist denn besser von den beiden? (hoffe das sind diese hier : Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Watercool MO-RA3 9x120 LT Black Watercool MO-RA3 9x120 LT Black 36044 und Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya Stand "Bench Bundle Nova 1080" mit 9x Nano-G 12 Silent Waterproof 1500rpm Multioption und Lfterkabel Phobya Stand "Bench Bundle Nova 1080" mit 9x Nano-G 12 Silent Waterproof 1500rpm Multioption u)

Die nova ist doch schon teuer wenn dann würde ich zur MORA greifen...könnte ich die einfach zwischen meiner jetzigen Wakü und den PC so zu sagen stecken? Oder macht das die Pumpe nicht mit vom Aquaduct?

Edit: OK habe gemerkt das die Nova die ich da gepostet habe ein Bundle ist mit Ständer und Lüfter etc...dann würde ich das doch wohl nehmen...oder würde es auch gehen wenn ich die ohne lüfter nehme und die dazu kaufe und drann baue? das sollte billiger sein 120 mm kostet doch ~9€


----------



## Spiff (14. März 2011)

*AW: Wakü schafft nicht das was ich mir vorgestellt habe*

hier https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/a94edd3ac374da65736bda4454e10dd2

sowas sollte reiche als Erweiterung. Einfach den neuen Radi mit einbinden und gut ist. Wird wohl die günstigste Lösung sein. Evtl noch etwas mehr Kühlwasser kaufen. Je nach Lüftersteuerung kannst auch einen Anschluss mit 4 Lüfterkabel nehmen anstelle von dem Y-Kabel.


----------



## Bierverkoster (14. März 2011)

*AW: Wakü schafft nicht das was ich mir vorgestellt habe*



Killuno schrieb:


> Welche ist denn besser von den beiden? (hoffe das sind diese hier : Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Watercool MO-RA3 9x120 LT Black Watercool MO-RA3 9x120 LT Black 36044 und Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya Stand "Bench Bundle Nova 1080" mit 9x Nano-G 12 Silent Waterproof 1500rpm Multioption und Lfterkabel Phobya Stand "Bench Bundle Nova 1080" mit 9x Nano-G 12 Silent Waterproof 1500rpm Multioption u)
> 
> Die nova ist doch schon teuer wenn dann würde ich zur MORA greifen...könnte ich die einfach zwischen meiner jetzigen Wakü und den PC so zu sagen stecken? Oder macht das die Pumpe nicht mit vom Aquaduct?
> 
> Edit: OK habe gemerkt das die Nova die ich da gepostet habe ein Bundle ist mit Ständer und Lüfter etc...dann würde ich das doch wohl nehmen...oder würde es auch gehen wenn ich die ohne lüfter nehme und die dazu kaufe und drann baue? das sollte billiger sein 120 mm kostet doch ~9€



ja, gibts auch ohne lüfter und ständer:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya Xtreme NOVA 1080 Radiator Phobya Xtreme NOVA 1080 Radiator 35180

falls du brauchst kannst du den ständer noch dazu kaufen, kannst den radiator aber auch an der seite vom gehäuse festmachen (sparste 75€).....
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Phobya Radiator Stand - black - Triple 3x120mm/4x180 "Bench Edition" Phobya Radiator Stand - black - Triple 3x120mm/4x180 "Bench Edition" 38191

.....und dann müssteste dir nur noch 9 lüfter deiner wahl dazu kaufen


----------



## Killuno (14. März 2011)

*AW: Wakü schafft nicht das was ich mir vorgestellt habe*

So ich habe mir das jetzt so zusammen gestellt :
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter
Vielleicht muss ich mir noch eine Lüfter Steuerung dazu kaufen,meine jetzige packt net so viele auch wenn diesen Y Stecker benutze

Was meint ihr ist das ok? Sollte ich vielleicht noch größere Schläuche dazu kaufen?Habe derzeit 8/6mm.


----------



## Bierverkoster (14. März 2011)

*AW: Wakü schafft nicht das was ich mir vorgestellt habe*



Killuno schrieb:


> So ich habe mir das jetzt so zusammen gestellt :
> Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter
> Vielleicht muss ich mir noch eine Lüfter Steuerung dazu kaufen,meine jetzige packt net so viele auch wenn diesen Y Stecker benutze
> 
> Was meint ihr ist das ok? Sollte ich vielleicht noch größere Schläuche dazu kaufen?Habe derzeit 8/6mm.


 
dein warenkorb ist leer


----------



## Killuno (14. März 2011)

*AW: Wakü schafft nicht das was ich mir vorgestellt habe*

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/495aaa9b92ee7c8baad787a921731a59

Wie sieht das mit den Schläuchen aus? sollte ich etwas größeren nehmen? 
Wollte auch diese Schnell Verschlüsse einbauen wenn ich den PC mal transportieren möchte , erzeugen die großen Wiederstand?


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (14. März 2011)

*AW: Wakü schafft nicht das was ich mir vorgestellt habe*

Größere Schläuche bringen dir nichts sofern dein durchfluss über 60 L liegt.


----------



## Killuno (14. März 2011)

*AW: Wakü schafft nicht das was ich mir vorgestellt habe*

Leider weiss ich nicht wie stark mein Durchfluss ist,habe kein Messer


----------



## Killuno (15. März 2011)

*AW: Wakü schafft nicht das was ich mir vorgestellt habe*

Der Support hat mir geraten noch eine pumpe zu benutzen.
Welche Pumpe würdet ihr mir empfehlen und wo soll ich diese platzieren? am besten nach der Nova oder davor? ich würde sagen nach der Nova weil davor das Aquaduct steht oder?


----------



## empty (15. März 2011)

*AW: Wakü schafft nicht das was ich mir vorgestellt habe*

Das spielt überhaupt keine Rolle wo im Kreislauf die Pumpe steht. Einzig wichtig ist AGB -> Pumpe -> System (Inkl. Radi) -> AGB

Auch wo der Radi eingebunden ist, spielt keine Rolle da die Wassertemperatur näherungsweise konstant ist.


----------



## VVeisserRabe (15. März 2011)

*AW: Wakü schafft nicht das was ich mir vorgestellt habe*

Wenn du dir noch eine pumpe dazu kaufst solltest du das aquaduct zurückgeben, dann hast du auch den alu klotz aus dem kreislauf beseitigt

Als pumpe wäre eine eheimstation vollkommen ausreichend und der agb ist da dann schon integriert


----------



## Killuno (15. März 2011)

*AW: Wakü schafft nicht das was ich mir vorgestellt habe*

aber bringt es zusammen mit dem aquaduct nicht mehr Kühlleistung? were ja 360 radi + 1080 radi

welche eheim soll ich denn nehmen ? reichen da 300l/h?


----------



## Carmir (15. März 2011)

*AW: Wakü schafft nicht das was ich mir vorgestellt habe*



Killuno schrieb:


> aber bringt es zusammen mit dem aquaduct nicht mehr Kühlleistung? were ja 360 radi + 1080 radi
> 
> welche eheim soll ich denn nehmen ? reichen da 300l/h?


 
Im Wasserkühlungsguide steht eigtl. alles was man dazu wissen muss, man muss es nur lesen: siehe unter 4. und insbesondere 4.7 -> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wasserkuehlung/28360-wasserkuehlungsguide-stand-22-02-11-a.html#4.
Die 300l/h gibt es im fertigen btw Kreislauf eh nicht, die Zahl kann man höchstens benutzen um "stärkere" von "schwächeren" Pumpen zu unterscheiden.


----------



## VVeisserRabe (15. März 2011)

*AW: Wakü schafft nicht das was ich mir vorgestellt habe*

Die eheim station oder eine eheim 1046 reichen vollkommen (siehe mein sys) der 360er bringt etwa 1/4 der kühlleistung des novas (der nova hat die leistung von 3 dicken 360ern und das aquaduct hat nur einen dünnen 360er)
Wenn du noch mehr leistung haben willst solltest du gleich zum 9x140er mo-ra greifen
Auch bereitet alu im kreislauf gern probleme (ausflockungen, verstopfungen) deswegen weg mit dem aquaduct

Zu deiner frage mit den schläuchen, einfach zu verlegen sind 11/8er schläuche mit schraubtüllen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. März 2011)

*AW: Wakü schafft nicht das was ich mir vorgestellt habe*



empty schrieb:


> Bewiesener Massen stimmen die internen Temperarur-Sensoren der CPU nicht. VJoe2max kann das bestätigen.



Bei so hohen Temperaturen kann man sie langsam gebrauchen. "80°C" dürfte deltaTjunc von 20 sein - da beginnt langsam der Bereich, für den die Sensoren konzipiert sind. Man hat zwar noch den Offsetfehler durch die willkürliche Referenz-Tjunc max., aber seine Werte sind definitiv sehr hoch. (wobei ich jetzt nicht genau weiß, wie heftig die Werte bei SB auf OC anschlagen - bei anderen CPUs würde 5-10° weniger noch als möglich betrachten, vielleicht liegt SB allgemein ein bißchen drüber  . Man sollte mal testen, wo genau er anfängt zu drosseln)




Killuno schrieb:


> mir ist aufgefallen das er sehr Warme Luft ansaugt wie man auch auf dem Bild sehen kann hat das vielleicht auch einen grund für diese Hohen Temps ohne OC?



Das ist ein Grund für die allgemein hohe Wassertemperatur (bessere Trennung von Zu- und Abluft könnte sicherlich 5 K bringen), aber kein Grund für die hohe CPU-Temperatur bei niedriger Wassertemperatur, die du im OC-Zustand gemessen hast. (die hiesigen 60@40° sind vollkommen okay - aber in dem Bereich ist die Messgenauigkeit schon wieder mit zwei Fragezeichen mehr versehen)



> Also wie ist das jetzt wie viel Geld würd ich spaaren wenn ich mir jetzt ne selbst zusammen gebaute Wakü holen würde ?



Alles bis nichts. An und für sich hast du schon gute Komponenten, nur der Radi ist etwas klein und vieles war hoffnungslos überteuert. Ohne zu wissen, wo genau bei die der Fehler liegt, kann man nur schwer sagen, wieviel seine Behebung kostet.




Killuno schrieb:


> aber bringt es zusammen mit dem aquaduct nicht mehr Kühlleistung? were ja 360 radi + 1080 radi



Natürlich bringt das mehr. Aber hast du dir mal angeguckt, was ein 360er im Vergleich zum Aquaduct kostet und was er im Vergleich zum 1080er noch an Leistung beisteuern könnte?


----------



## Killuno (15. März 2011)

*AW: Wakü schafft nicht das was ich mir vorgestellt habe*



VVeisserRabe schrieb:


> Auch bereitet alu im kreislauf gern probleme (ausflockungen, verstopfungen) deswegen weg mit dem aquaduct


 
Das Gehäuse ist doch nur aus Alu mein ich 

Also wenn ich das Aquaduct rauswerfe muss ich doch einfach nur ne Pumpe und ein AGB einbauen richtig? damit würde ich doch schon viel billiger fahren...


----------



## VVeisserRabe (15. März 2011)

*AW: Wakü schafft nicht das was ich mir vorgestellt habe*

edit: hab gerade gesehen, dass du die eco variante hast, da bin ich mir nicht sicher ob die aus alu ist, jedoch hat sie eine minderwertige pumpe verbaut (edelstahl-kunststoff lagerung)
auf den produktbildern sieht es so aus, als wären die alu-strangpressprofile an den seiten die/der ausgleichsbehälter
wenn du eine pumpe kaufst sollte diese entweder eine vollkeramik lagerung haben, oder eine laing sein



> Also wenn ich das Aquaduct rauswerfe muss ich doch einfach nur ne Pumpe und ein AGB einbauen richtig? damit würde ich doch schon viel billiger fahren...



ja richtig, du kannst auch das übrige geld in eine gute steuerung (z.b aquaero-5) oder mehr radiatorfläche investieren


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. März 2011)

*AW: Wakü schafft nicht das was ich mir vorgestellt habe*

Da Aquduct nutzt die Profile als AGB, ja.


----------



## Killuno (15. März 2011)

*AW: Wakü schafft nicht das was ich mir vorgestellt habe*

wie wäre denn diese Pumpe?
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer Aquastream XT USB 12V Pumpe- Ultra Version Aquacomputer Aquastream XT USB 12V Pumpe- Ultra Version 49046


----------



## Trafalgar (15. März 2011)

*AW: Wakü schafft nicht das was ich mir vorgestellt habe*

besitze sie, ist top. allerdings reicht die standardversion allemal.


----------



## Killuno (15. März 2011)

*AW: Wakü schafft nicht das was ich mir vorgestellt habe*

Sollte ich mir eine Eheim 1250 kaufen oder genügt eine aquastream XT Ultra? würde dazu noch diesen Sensor nehmen wollen: http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p3086_Durchflusssensor-Digmesa-FHKUC-70.html


----------



## Leandros (16. März 2011)

Die Aquastream XT Ultra ist Geil. Von einer Eheim würde ich abraten, die sind 230V. Brauchst also ne weitere Steckdose, geht nicht über NT.


----------



## VVeisserRabe (16. März 2011)

*AW: Wakü schafft nicht das was ich mir vorgestellt habe*

230V hat auch seine vorteile, wenn man den rechner an einer master-slave steckdosenleiste hat bleibt nur noch, dass man sie nicht regeln kann

Aber generell kann man sagen, dass alle pumpen die stärker als eine laing ddc sind nur noch für enthusiasten (wie z.b. Zaucher) sind

Am besten du nimmst eine aquastream ultra mit poweradjust und kaufst dir auch noch den durchfluss sensor dazu, dann kannst du die pumpe auf 60l/h regeln und die pumpe regelt die lüfter analog zur wassertemp
Wenn du vor hast dir ein aquaero 5 zuzulegen reicht auch die standard version der aquastream


----------



## Killuno (16. März 2011)

*AW: Wakü schafft nicht das was ich mir vorgestellt habe*

ok dann ist ja gut,danke ...hatte nur angst davor wieder ein fehlkauf zu machen weil ich mir nicht sicher war ob die pumpe genug leistung hat                 was muss ich denn noch dazu bestellen? also agb anschlüsse usw, das powetadjust brauch ich da doch nicht oder? ist doch ein usb kabel bei um es am pc zu steuern richtig? brauch ich da noch irgendwelche Strom anschlüsse oder geht das über das ganz normale strom kabel mit dem man auch HDD usw. anschließt?


----------



## VVeisserRabe (16. März 2011)

*AW: Wakü schafft nicht das was ich mir vorgestellt habe*

Der poweradjust dient dazu, dass du mehr lüfter mit der pumpe regeln kannst

Eventuell brauchst du noch verlängerungen und y-stecker für die lüfterkabel, die pumpe braucht nur einen normalen laufwerksstecker, den hat dein netzteil schon dran
Ein shoggy sandwich zur entkoppelung der pumpe wäre auch gut


----------



## Killuno (16. März 2011)

*AW: Wakü schafft nicht das was ich mir vorgestellt habe*

so das ist jetzt in meinem Warenkorb:https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/627fc6af89a2b6a7e56c9fe6a4c72913
Nova mit Lüftern schlauch und Adapter,Anschlüssen ist schon bestellt also nicht wundern das es da nicht dabei ist  
Will die Pumpe + AGB an diesem Nova Radiator Stand befestigen

ist mit dem Warenkorb alles ok ? dann klick ich gleich auf kaufen


----------



## VVeisserRabe (16. März 2011)

*AW: Wakü schafft nicht das was ich mir vorgestellt habe*

so ists besser:
https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/98f87ec76407c989f91a60c8004ff4d1

ein und auslass brauchen unterschiedliche adapter (verschiedene gewinde), für die 9 lüfter brauchst du den kleinen verstärker, der radistand ist überteuert
die pumpe stellst du am besten unten ins gehäuse auf das sandwich, dann ist sie von aussen nicht zu hören


----------

